# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 2500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA

## adomar

Hola tengo terreno en SJL jicamarca LIMA PERU 2500 MT2, el terreno esta cerca del mercado mayorista Hugo Cervantes Minaya, zona buena para negocios, 25 x 100 de fondo,, si me envía su correo le muestro fotos de la zona,, saludos.ovalofiesta5.jpgTemas similares:

----------

